# Solved: Constantly auto push a key



## giddy789 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew a program or something that would constantly auto push a single key on the keyboard every few seconds so I don't have to. For example Enter is constantly being pushed or Shift, ctrl, ect.

I wasn't sure where to post this, so I hope i ended up in the right place.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AutoIt can be used to program a key press at whatever rate you desire.


----------



## giddy789 (Mar 3, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> AutoIt can be used to program a key press at whatever rate you desire.


Thanks a lot.


----------

